# Any advice appreciated :) PCOS diagnosis



## JordanEdwards (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello everyone! I'm new here and am just looking for some advice, I've been diagnosed with PCOS and have follicular cysts meaning I don't actually release any eggs they become trapped in cysts. My gyne gave me Cerazette pill but so far it's caused nothing but agg. Has anyone has any success getting rid of cysts naturally? I'm not over weight but have joined a gym and go 4-5 times a week, changed to a low GI diet and am taking supplements. Me and my girlfriend want to start IVF next year but due to my ovulation issues its going to cost so much more than we can afford. Any advice would be massively appreciated I feel so lost and confused. Thanks guys xxx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, just wanted to reassure you that having pcos doesn’t mean your ivf is going to cost you any extra money. You’ll still take the same drugs (there are different protocols suited to different ladies) and actually ladies with pcos can tend to be very good responders as there are lots of follicles ready to make eggs. The eggs are retrieved from the follicles via aspiration, so you don’t ovulate during the cycle. Hope this helps xx


----------



## JordanEdwards (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello MadameG

Thank you so much for replying!! That really is such a relief to read!! we would love to try home insemination first but will have to see how my ovaries are closer to the time!

Thank you so much


----------

